# vidzcollector [dot] com



## webei (22 Dezember 2008)

Ich bin gerade bei einer Qualitätskontrolle von Partnerseiten wieder mal fündig geworden. Einer der Kollegen schickt seine Besucher doch tatsächlich hier hin:

1) vidzcollector [dot] com
2) qulclipz.com [dot] com

Es handelt sich dabei um raffiniert gestaltete gefälschte Tubeseiten. Diese Seiten versuchen mittels lästiger Popups zum Herunterladen einer Setup.exe zu animieren. Ein Scan der setup.exe hat folgendes Ergebnis gebracht:

Virustotal. MD5: b544d7e3b61c010f4b201aa419117cc4 New Malware.fa Trojan-Downloader:W32/Agent.IMD Win32/TrojanDownloader.Zlob.CXU

Die betreffenden Domänen sind alle bei internet [dot] bs registriert. Da die Verteilung von Malware regelmäßig eine Verletzung des Registration Agreements, da es hier um unerlaubte Handlungen geht. 

Ich habe internet [dot] bs angeschrieben und Porntube in Kopie genommen:



> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> please check the following domains
> 
> ...


Frohe Weihnachten
webei


----------



## webei (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: vidzcollector [dot] com*

Und schon sind beide Domänen abgeschalten:



> 410 Gone*Gone*
> 
> The requested resource
> /
> is no longer available on this server and  there is no forwarding address. Please remove all references to this  resource.



Frohe Weihnachten
webei


----------



## webei (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: vidzcollector [dot] com*

Das malware Netzwerk umfaßt folgende Domänen:

nonstopvideoz [dot] com
chosenmovz [dot] com
vidzcollector [dot] com
extramovz [dot] com
udirectingmovz [dot] com
Clicklinkz [dot] com
Clipzmission [dot] com
Ketbj [dot] com
vidzsolution [dot] com
newjetdevice [dot] com

Registrierdienst ist internet [dot] bs 

Es werden folgende IP Adressen verwendet:

212.95.55.45
78.208.177.110
69.46.27.44
78.108.177.97
92.241.191.31

Die Hoster sind:

hiskyhost net (CZ)
internetserviceteam (DE)
HIVELOCITY VENTURES CORP (USA)
Russian Federation Wahome Dedicated (RU)

Der Malware Content kommt vom Server 92.241.191 (vidzsolution [dot] com)

Schönes Weihnachtsfest
webei


----------

